# Rancilio pipes - Sources?



## angio (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi All

I've been looking for a source in the UK of Rancilio copper piping for a System DE2. The pipe that runs from the bottom of the sight glass to the boiler is knackered and needs replacing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@espressotechno


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Is your machine the Epoca DE2 ? What does the spec plate say ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

angio: pm me a pic of the old pipe so I can compare it v. my suppliers pics.


----------



## angio (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks to all for your help but i managed to find one.


----------

